# Woven labels in South Africa



## Raven (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi guys, I know there are alot of South Africans on here so I need this questions answered.....please....anywhere we can buy good quality woven labels and decent prices and smaller quantities?

Looking for a high quality finish..

Any advice, details etc are greatly welcomed..

Kind regards
Raven


----------

